# Has anyone had this problem...ignition switch



## jenann4480 (Jun 30, 2004)

Last night after I got out of the midnight showing of Spider Man (3am!) my car would not start. I put the key in but it would not turn at all. We tried for 1/2 hour and ended up towing it. The ignition switch broke and was replaced. It has about 110k. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

did you have anyone look at the starter? i had a 1997 (same drivetrian) and my car only started with a push POP the clutch start lol hahah do you have a 5er or a auto? and is your key old and beat up i had a sitsuation where my key was worn out


----------



## jolak (Feb 16, 2005)

BleedGarnetB15 said:


> did you have anyone look at the starter? i had a 1997 (same drivetrian) and my car only started with a push POP the clutch start lol hahah do you have a 5er or a auto? and is your key old and beat up i had a sitsuation where my key was worn out



I got the same problem last evening. I was using a duplicate key. It was kind of worn out. I called the dealership, they asked me to tow the car to the dealership. Then i asked him where can i get the original key. He told me that i can get it from nissan parts using my WIN number. Luckly they had my key. I paid $8. I came home and i was able to start the car.


----------

